# Windows and doors replacement



## Christianwelch (Feb 7, 2017)

Hai friends,
Hope all of you are doing good there. I am very much happy posting in this forum as I found it very informative. My family has decided to celebrate the birthday of my father. Its going to be his 80th birthday. So we decided to make it a grand celebration. We have invited our whole family as well as our friends, and the function is going to be held at my house. So I decided to renovate my house. I am planning to replace all the windows of my house as they are destroyed by termites. One of my friend suggested me Northtech Windows When I went through their website I found that they provides windows and  doors replacement services and installation. Do anyone know about that company?


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Feb 11, 2017)

I can't sat about them directly, but many of the sell-and-install companies use subcontracted installers who get paid peanuts and even if the product is good, the installs can be lousy. With windows, proper installation is crucial to getting the advertised thermal performance so you should see if they have a webpage detailing how it is supposed to be done, then be there and make sure the installers do it that way. 

What worries me more is your mention of termites. If they are into the windows the odds are that you've got much bigger problems that need to be addressed before the windows. Not much point putting windows in if the walls aren't sound leaving them to fall out next year!

Phil


----------



## Christianwelch (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2017)

Well i hope you have enough time to get it all done before the party. But somehow I doubt that anybody at the party will be concerned with your windows. So it may be worth it to wait, and then have the termite damage assessed and repaired. Then get the windows.


----------

